# Veni Vidi Poto sucht Dich! :)



## Samokai (12. Juni 2019)

Moin, wir sind veni vidi poto und lümmeln auf Mug’thol bei der Horde rum. Wir sind ein bunt gemischter Haufen von unterschiedlichsten Persönlichkeiten mit verschiedensten Interessen – doch eins haben wir alle gemein: Wir wollen vorwärts kommen! Dabei herrscht ein familiärer und freundschaftlicher Umgang, und ja, auch rumblödeln und abendliche Off-WoW-Topic Gespräche zählen dazu.

*Ziele – Raid:*
Prinzipiell natürlich Spaß haben, aber wir sind durchaus auch Menschen welche sich gerne einer Herausforderung stellen.
Wir haben den Anspruch an uns Heroisch zu clearen und anschließend in Mythic so weit zu kommen, wie unsere Fähigkeiten es zulassen.
Raidtage sind: Mittwoch – Mythic| Donnerstag – HC| Montag - Mythic| Dienstag – NHC Twink & Fun Run.
Raiduhrzeit ist: jeweils 20:00 bis 23:00 Uhr. Alle Termine sind freiwillig, meldet Euch einfach im Kalender an.

*Was läuft sonst noch so?*
Es finden sich täglich Leute für Mythic+ Keys,
abseits davon findet gelegentliches PVP statt
und bei Bedarf auch Transmog-/Archievement-/ Mountfarmruns.

*Was suchen wir?*
Wir sind aktuell relativ gut aufgestellt, könnten allerdings noch 2-3 DD's gebrauchen. DH, Hexer und Monk wären am Interessantesten, aber wir sind für alle Klassen und Rollen offen.

*Was habt ihr von uns zu erwarten?*
- Eine entspannte, hilfsbereite, aktive Truppe, die für jeden Spaß zu haben ist, aber auch den Ehrgeiz hat, sich selbst zu fordern, wenn es darauf ankommt.
- Bei Mythic Raids wird natürlich klar nach, 1. optimalem Setup und 2. Leistung ausgewählt, wer mitkommt.
- Ein gut besuchtes Discord, wo man eigentlich immer jemanden Antrifft.
- Detaillierte Log Analysen und Auswertungen.

*Was erwarten wir von euch?*
Das hängt natürlich davon ab, an welchem Content ihr Interesse habt.
- Benehmt euch nicht daneben, Stichwort: Außenwirkung.
- Ihr solltet Kritikfähig sein, aber auch konstruktive Kritik äußern können.
- Ein Grundmaß an Klassenverständnis – scheut euch nicht zu fragen wenn ihr einen Rat braucht.
- Zuverlässigkeit – und das heißt nicht 24/7 online sein, sondern bei Terminen für die ihr euch angemeldet habt zu erscheinen (oder früh genug abzusagen, jedem kommt mal was dazwischen).
- Im Progress sind Flask, Food, Pre-Pots und Co. selbstverständlich Pflicht! – Im aktuellen Mythic Content werden in der Regel Food und Kessel gestellt (Es kann sein dass ihr auch mal zur Angel greifen müsst).
- 18+
- Kopfhörer oder am besten Headset für Raids und Mythic+.

 

*Noch Fragen?* Meldet euch bei:

Samo (Samokai - Dethecus  - Samokai#2776)
Ivan (Xandir – Mug’thol – ivantklasnic#2718)

Bei Interesse laden wir Euch gerne in unser Discord ein, um ein kleines nettes Kennenlerngespräch zu führen.

Vielen Dank und bis bald
Samokai


----------

